# Deposits for Blackmoor Summer Meet required.......



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Well plans for the big Summer meet at Blackmoor are taking shape nicely. It looks like it's going to be a terrific opportunity to meet up with other forum members with lots of prizes up for grabs and various competitions throughout the course of the day.
Richart has been busy behind the scenes organising sponsorship prizes and has paid an initial deposit to the club on behalf of the forum.
I now need to ask all those that have expressed their interest in attending to forward on to me their initial deposit cheques.
The cost of the day is a very miserly Â£55.00 and when you finally get to play the course you will see that this is fantastic value for money.
The intial deposit will be Â£20.00 per person, and it would be appreciated if you could send this, by way of cheque, to the following address...

MR R SMITH
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ


*Please make your cheques payable to MR R SMITH and it would help if you wrote your site "nickname" on the back of the cheque to enable me to confirm who it is from!!*

Once I have received your cheque I will add your name to a list that will start below to show you that I have received it.
The balance of monies (Â£35.00) will be required to be paid by the end of May at the latest as Rich needs to sort final payment and numbers out with the club as soon as possible. If you would rather make your cheque out for the whole amount, this would obviously save you some postage later on!!

Many thanks for listening, I look forward to receiving your cheques as soon as possible please.
Rob


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 8, 2011)

What's the latest we can get these to you, Rob?

Don't want to hold anything up or take the pish, but I'm a bit short this month!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2011)

What's the latest we can get these to you, Rob?

Don't want to hold anything up or take the pish, but I'm a bit short this month!
		
Click to expand...

Would really like the initial deposits in by the end of March Aztecs.
You can postdate the cheque if you want


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 8, 2011)

What's the latest we can get these to you, Rob?

Don't want to hold anything up or take the pish, but I'm a bit short this month!
		
Click to expand...

Would really like the initial deposits in by the end of March Aztecs.
You can postdate the cheque if you want


Click to expand...

End of March is fine. Like you say, I might send one post dated so I don't forget to send it!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 FEARY
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 THE CROW
    43 ADEMAC
    44 GOLFMMAD

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2011)

As Aztecs, the timing of this isn't great, although I can see why it is what it is. What with Woodhall, Hanbury, and Goswick deposits/balance all going out this month, I too am less than flush.

I can send a post dated cheque for after I get paid this month.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

As Aztecs, the timing of this isn't great, although I can see why it is what it is. What with Woodhall, Hanbury, and Goswick deposits/balance all going out this month, I too am less than flush.

I can send a post dated cheque for after I get paid this month.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Murph.
If you could post date it for around the end of March beginning of April that would be fine.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 9, 2011)

Post dated mine 10/03/3011 as I am a bit short this millenium


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2011)

In the post and not post dated (prudent fiscal planning)


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2011)

In the post and not post dated (prudent fiscal planning)
		
Click to expand...

Which is great, but you haven't just paid Â£100 to go to Woodhall. Planning is great, but sometimes the best laid plans go awry.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there an option to pay by bank transfer Smiffy? If you PM the account number and sort code it'll save a bit of hassle.

(It is the 21st century after all)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2011)

In the post and not post dated (prudent fiscal planning)
		
Click to expand...

Which is great, but you haven't just paid Â£100 to go to Woodhall. Planning is great, but sometimes the best laid plans go awry.
		
Click to expand...

Money is desperately tight this year hence why I said months back I wouldn't be playing in any/many events and pulled out of those I'd entered. Lots of hard saving just to play at Blackmoor and St Pierre


----------



## Leftie (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there an option to pay by bank transfer Smiffy? If you PM the account number and sort code it'll save a bit of hassle.

(It is the 21st century after all)  

Click to expand...

He'll only go and spend it thinking it's his own money


----------



## john0 (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there an option to pay by bank transfer Smiffy? If you PM the account number and sort code it'll save a bit of hassle.

(It is the 21st century after all)  

Click to expand...

Can you also PM me the Bank Account number and Sort code


----------



## PieMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob - post-dated cheque for full amount is on it's way to you mate.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 9, 2011)

Rob - post-dated cheque for full amount is on it's way to you mate.
		
Click to expand...

^
^
^
^
^


Wot he said


----------



## feary (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeh Smiffy can I have the account number and sort code. Or If you've got paypal I can send it over through paypal. I can't send cheques with my account. Ta


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there an option to pay by bank transfer Smiffy? If you PM the account number and sort code it'll save a bit of hassle.

(It is the 21st century after all)  

Click to expand...

Can you also PM me the Bank Account number and Sort code  

Click to expand...

Sorry lads. I don't want to accept bank transfers as the money will get mixed up with mine, get spent, and then I'll have to pay it back. 
Much prefer cheques. I can then keep them to one side, pay them all in on the same day and write one cheque out for the full amount.
Sorry about that. If you don't have a cheque book, you could ask a friend/family to help you out. Don't care where the cheque comes from


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there an option to pay by bank transfer Smiffy? If you PM the account number and sort code it'll save a bit of hassle.

(It is the 21st century after all)  

Click to expand...

Can you also PM me the Bank Account number and Sort code  

Click to expand...

Sorry lads. I don't want to accept bank transfers as the money will get mixed up with mine, get spent, and then I'll have to pay it back. 
Much prefer cheques. I can then keep them to one side, pay them all in on the same day and write one cheque out for the full amount.
Sorry about that. If you don't have a cheque book, you could ask a friend/family to help you out. Don't care where the cheque comes from
 

Click to expand...




If you dont care where the cheque comes from can i have one of yours


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

If you dont care where the cheque comes from can i have one of yours 

Click to expand...

Stupid boy Pike.




It would bounce at the moment.
It's only the Woodhall Spa money keeping me solvent


----------



## feary (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll get the mother to do it then.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll get the mother to do it then.
		
Click to expand...

That's what Mums are for Feary


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 10, 2011)

Can my mum pay for me too? Is 26 too old to be asking a parent for money?


----------



## TerryA (Feb 10, 2011)

Apologies. Havn't been on the site for a while. What is the date for this? Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

Apologies. Havn't been on the site for a while. What is the date for this? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Monday 27th June
Still a few places available


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 10, 2011)

Can my mum pay for me too? Is 26 too old to be asking a parent for money?
		
Click to expand...

My Mum and Dad are paying for this years membership subs for me...But that was a Christmas/Birthday Present.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 10, 2011)

im on it rob, if you fancy hooking up for a game i can sort it our cash instead


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 10, 2011)

just curious Smiffy, if I send you a cheque dated for end of March when will it be cashed? it's pointless me post dating it if your going to cash them in 6 weeks later. 

hate to be a pain but it's helpful for my tight money issues to know when it's going to leave the account. unfortunately I don't have spare money able to sit in the account just in case the cheque gets cashed. 
(did any of that make sense??   )


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2011)

I also thought that banks ignored post dated cheques now, and would cash them any way?

If you aren't cashing them til after the 20th of feb, I'll stick one in the post.


----------



## funkyfred (Feb 10, 2011)

Smiffy

I'll sort it this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

I am looking to collect all of the deposits by the end of March if possible so they are likely to be banked around mid-April when I send the cheque to the club
Does that help?


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah I can work around that so I can make sure I have money in the account. I'll get a cheque in the post early next week when I'm off work. cheers


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2011)

My cheque will be in the post friday evening,


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, the first two have arrived already!
Thanks very much for being so prompt Paul & Roger....

*PIEMAN   PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE   PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea, cheers for showing the rest of us up!


----------



## sev112 (Feb 10, 2011)

Will send this weekend


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2011)

In the post - in full.


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2011)

In the post, deposit only, I've also sent off for Hanbury Manor this week, sretching things to pay in full!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheque for full amount just posted hopefully with you tomorrow.

Now better get off to the range  

Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for those that have acted so promptly, makes the job a whole lot easier....

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL*

Keep 'em coming lads


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 11, 2011)

Cheques in the envelope on the mantelpiece , it'll get posted the next time the missus goes near a post box


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2011)

Will try to get mine off tomorrow else Monday latest.

Cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2011)

A few more cheques received today.
Thanks lads.....

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00*


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorting this out tomorrow, will post next week. Bank balance is looking better as car insurance company actually gave me a quote cheaper for my 2nd year with them than my 1st and cheaper than any on the comparison sites!! I must have sweet talked the poor lass on the phone


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorting this out tomorrow, will post next week. Bank balance is looking better as car insurance company actually gave me a quote cheaper for my 2nd year with them than my 1st and cheaper than any on the comparison sites!! I must have sweet talked the poor lass on the phone 

Click to expand...

Sent! Mine is the one with the second clas stamp and the scruffy handwriting (I am a scientist, its our way of stopping plagiarism  )

Would have used third class stamps if they exist..

2nd class is for urgent post, first class for stuff that is late


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cech's in the post.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2011)

Cech's in the post.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell that must be costing you a fortune. Make sure you give him some air holes.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cech's in the post.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell that must be costing you a fortune. Make sure you give him some air holes.    

Click to expand...

Why would I want to do that? He plays for Chelski!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2011)

Couple more cheques received today.
Thanks lads....


*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL*


----------



## rickg (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheques in the post.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Few more received today. Thanks. Keep 'em coming lads, I want to collect them all by the end of March at the latest...


*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
*


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 16, 2011)

Few more received today. Thanks. Keep 'em coming lads, I want to collect them all by the end of March at the latest...


*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
*

Click to expand...


He he he, scanned throught the list and read the last 3 names as one... making Geoff Capes 

Thought OOH a local boy (to me not the course) coming along!

Mine is an experiment to see how long 2nd class actually takes, posted Monday this week, my bet is arriving Friday.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2011)

More received today lads.
Thanks a lot
   

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
*


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 17, 2011)

More received today lads.
Thanks a lot
   

Click to expand...

I do not like the sound of this..

Arrives at Blackmoor

Receptionist: I am sorry, we have no record of your booking.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not like the sound of this..

Arrives at Blackmoor

Receptionist: I am sorry, we have no record of your booking.
		
Click to expand...

Won't bother me.
I'll be in Barbados


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2011)

Couple more received today.
Thanks lads xxx

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL

*


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2011)

Post dated cheque for full amount on its way Rob. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2011)

They're slowing down a bit lads. Only one received today.
Thanks FF

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2011)

Another one received today.
Thanks Chris

*PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL*


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 22, 2011)

Another *Mug's* one received today.
[/b]
		
Click to expand...

(no offense to chris, talking about the lot of us  )

Corrected for you... What has the travel agent said about Barbados?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2011)

What has the travel agent said about Barbados?
		
Click to expand...

He said if you wear those feckin white trousers they won't let you in.


----------



## SyR (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll give you my cheque at East Brighton.


----------



## feary (Feb 22, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!  

But anyways I negotiated with her that she would allow me to go if my dad came just for the first meet. But my dads away with work until Friday so could you move me to the provisional list, plus a guest ( Chris Fear ).

Hopefully it will be sorted by Friday and 2 cheques will be in the post to you because i'm 85% certain dad will be up for it.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Sendin thursday Rob........


----------



## JustOne (Feb 22, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!
		
Click to expand...

...but allows you to remain a forum member?  



Parents! Who needs them?!     LOL


----------



## Leftie (Feb 22, 2011)

Feary.

Bring Mum along.  We would be  _delighted_ to meet her


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!
		
Click to expand...

Sad sad world we live in really. I think out of any online forum a golf forum would be the safest! 

But she is just looking out for you, as we are strongly linked to the GM team and they encourage us to meet I felt very safe meeting SyR.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!
		
Click to expand...

Sad sad world we live in really. I think out of any online forum a golf forum would be the safest! 

But she is just looking out for you, as we are strongly linked to the GM team and they encourage us to meet I felt very safe meeting SyR.
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming he was joking.
Well I hope he was.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 23, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!
		
Click to expand...

Sad sad world we live in really. I think out of any online forum a golf forum would be the safest! 

But she is just looking out for you, as we are strongly linked to the GM team and they encourage us to meet I felt very safe meeting SyR.
		
Click to expand...

I am assuming he was joking.
Well I hope he was.
		
Click to expand...

I could understand her reaction if she had met you Smiffy.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2011)

I could understand her reaction if she had met you Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but no but yeah but no but yeah.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2011)

Another deposit received today.
Thanks very much.
Keep 'em coming lads....


* PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00*


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2011)

Rob, tonight I asked mum to write me the cheque out, and she totally turns her back on saying I could go months ago. She says she has thought it through and basically thinks you could all be paedophiles. NOT HAPPY!  

But anyways I negotiated with her that she would allow me to go if my dad came just for the first meet. But my dads away with work until Friday so could you move me to the provisional list, plus a guest ( Chris Fear ).

Hopefully it will be sorted by Friday and 2 cheques will be in the post to you because i'm 85% certain dad will be up for it.      

Click to expand...


No problem dad playing Joe. My wife and daughter (16), and Smiffy's wife will all be there helping on the day.


----------



## feary (Feb 23, 2011)

Feary.

Bring Mum along.  We would be  _delighted_ to meet her   

Click to expand...

I'll tell my mum i'll stay away from leftie, he is evidently an old pervert


----------



## Leftie (Feb 23, 2011)

Feary.

Bring Mum along.  We would be  _delighted_ to meet her   

Click to expand...

I'll tell my mum i'll stay away from leftie, he is evidently an old pervert  

Click to expand...

 *Name ??* 

And not so much of the "old", young whippersnapper or I'll set Smiffy on you.


----------



## feary (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't scare me, i'll have nightmares


----------



## Robobum (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't scare me, i'll have nightmares 

Click to expand...

That's what's great about the forum people sharing experiences......

.....now the oldies and the younguns will be wetting the bed!!!!


Just one b in Robo for you list of names Leftie.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 25, 2011)

One more received today lads. Thanks Richard xxx

* PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL*


----------



## sev112 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheque finally off - had to wait over week for a new cheque book from the bank  - sorry !


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2011)

Another one received today.
Thanks Sev!
  

* PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    SEV112         PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 27, 2011)

Cheque posted today Rob. Sorry it took so long. Firstly I'm crap at sending things when it involves money!  and secondly I'm a knob.  

Should have it in a few days mate. Looking forward to the day.


----------



## feary (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry smiffy I need to be taken off the list. Richart kindly offers help in the situation and my mother is having none of it she won't even ring rich's wife. She says she's made her decision and is being unbelievably stubborn.

I apologise for leaving it so late, but I had no idea until she sprung it upon me!

At this rate i'll meet you all when i'm 18


----------



## john0 (Feb 27, 2011)

At this rate i'll meet you all when i'm 18 

Click to expand...

And at this point you will then thank your mam for not exposing you to these characters a few years earlier


----------



## EaseNgrace (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm afraid myself and Jacetheace won't be coming now. I'm sorry to drop out so late but a lot has come up since I put my name down.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry smiffy I need to be taken off the list. Richart kindly offers help in the situation and my mother is having none of it she won't even ring rich's wife. She says she's made her decision and is being unbelievably stubborn.

I apologise for leaving it so late, but I had no idea until she sprung it upon me!

At this rate i'll meet you all when i'm 18 

Click to expand...

But she still lets you visit the website Feary?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry smiffy I need to be taken off the list. Richart kindly offers help in the situation and my mother is having none of it she won't even ring rich's wife. She says she's made her decision and is being unbelievably stubborn.

I apologise for leaving it so late, but I had no idea until she sprung it upon me!

At this rate i'll meet you all when i'm 18 

Click to expand...

But she still lets you visit the website Feary?
    

Click to expand...

I'm confused about this as well.  

Does this also mean I'm not invited down to Long Ashton?


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry smiffy I need to be taken off the list. Richart kindly offers help in the situation and my mother is having none of it she won't even ring rich's wife. She says she's made her decision and is being unbelievably stubborn.

I apologise for leaving it so late, but I had no idea until she sprung it upon me!

At this rate i'll meet you all when i'm 18 

Click to expand...

But she still lets you visit the website Feary?
    

Click to expand...

I'm confused about this as well.  

Does this also mean I'm not invited down to Long Ashton?  

Click to expand...

Only if you bring those puppies


----------



## feary (Feb 28, 2011)

She is crazy I tell you.  

But aztecs we can still play up LA because i'll just go up and say i'm just going up I don't have to tell her who I'm playing with


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2011)

She is crazy I tell you.  

But aztecs we can still play up LA because i'll just go up and say i'm just going up I don't have to tell her who I'm playing with 

Click to expand...

Not being funny....
are you lined up for an arranged marriage?


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 1, 2011)

She is crazy I tell you.  

But aztecs we can still play up LA because i'll just go up and say i'm just going up I don't have to tell her who I'm playing with 

Click to expand...

Not being funny....
are you lined up for an arranged marriage?
   

Click to expand...

His mum won't take a 1 careful owner, lovely runner as a dowry mate.


----------



## feary (Mar 1, 2011)

Now i've thought about it she has a point.

But she can't stop me going on the website. And she can't stop me going up long ashton to play.

The only thing I don't get is that she is happy for me to meet any member up the golf club and and play with him/her although she has never met them. But she won't let me go to play with people over the internet who are still MEMBERS of a golf club.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you tried showing her photos from other people's meets?


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2011)

Now i've thought about it she has a point.

But she can't stop me going on the website. And she can't stop me going up long ashton to play.

The only thing I don't get is that she is happy for me to meet any member up the golf club and and play with him/her although she has never met them. But she won't let me go to play with people over the internet who are still MEMBERS of a golf club.
		
Click to expand...

We will have to have a Meet at your place Joe.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

Now i've thought about it she has a point.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2011)

If she has seen Smiffy's avatar, there is no way she will ever let you meet any one off here.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

If she has seen Smiffy's avatar, there is no way she will ever let you meet any one off here.
		
Click to expand...

Leave Nigel out of this. He may be a little wierd, but he's not a paedo.


----------



## teegirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry you've had to drop out Feary,
 As you say a decision has been made    ........However if I can be any help for any future forum gatherings. I think I'm one of the few ladies (no comments please), on here, and have brought up 4 youngsters and now in charge of grand kids. Please get your mum to send me a PM or ring and I'll do my best to put her mind at ease for any future meets.

I do understand her worries, but I've never experienced anything other than perfect manners and respect at any of the meets that I've been to.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2011)

I do understand her worries, but I've never experienced anything other than *perfect manners* and respect at any of the meets that I've been to.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jan, but I find this very hard to believe with this lot!!  

I went through the same thing with my mum when I was 16. She actually let me go and meet weirdos from the internet though...Didn't do me any harm.


----------



## Losttheplot (Mar 2, 2011)

I do understand her worries, but I've never experienced anything other than *perfect manners* and respect at any of the meets that I've been to.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jan, but I find this very hard to believe with this lot!!  

I went through the same thing with my mum when I was 16. She actually let me go and meet weirdos from the internet though...Didn't do me any harm.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah you sound like your perfectly normal Aztecs!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2011)

I do understand her worries, but I've never experienced anything other than *perfect manners* and respect at any of the meets that I've been to.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jan, but I find this very hard to believe with this lot!!  

I went through the same thing with my mum when I was 16. She actually let me go and meet weirdos from the internet though...Didn't do me any harm.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah you sound like your perfectly normal Aztecs!  

Click to expand...

Jan will vouch for me (even thought she only met me for 10 minutes )


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 2, 2011)

crikey what did my mum think when she packed me off to the navy at 16.
just cause my old man had served for 20 years she never gave it a thought.
rb&b a young sprog whit not a wicked thought in my tiny brain, now its worry worry my little boy might meet weirdo's.
we are all weird on here as we talk to people we have never met and then arrange golf matchs for up to 50 members.
all good fun
Smiffy could you not get the big man fron GM to help.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2011)

Smiffy could you not get the big man fron GM to help. 

Click to expand...


Not sure that comments like that will help.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

Another one received today. Thanks Steve...

* PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    TXL            PAID IN FULL
    JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    SNAPHOOKEDWEDGEDEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr smiffy, please check your pm's


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2011)

Mr smiffy, please check your pm's
		
Click to expand...

Received and understood


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

One more cheque received today. Thank you...
Bit disconcerting to see that although we have 42 players on the main thread listed as playing, I have only received 28 deposits.
  

* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a reminder.
Still waiting for some form of payment from the following players....

*SNELLY  
    CAPTGRAY  
    SyR  
    GOLFANDMOREGOLF  
    ODDSOCKS  
    JUSTONE  
    HAPLESSHACKER  
    BOBMAC  
    TEEGIRL  
    ROBOBUM  
    ADEMAC  
    ZNUFFZZ  
    IAN DAWSON  
    PN-WOKINGHAM  
    SWINGER  
    COOLHAND  
    FOURPUTT* 

Apologies to anyone planning to pay me today at East Brighton or to anyone who has recently sent a payment off/been in discussion about a payment.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

Will sort out me and Jan at the weekend when she finds out about her new job.
Anything to stop you nagging


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything to stop you nagging    

Click to expand...

Wanna take it on?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything to stop you nagging    

Click to expand...

Wanna take it on?
     

Click to expand...

Would love to but it wouuld interfere with my accordion lessons


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything to stop you nagging    

Click to expand...

Wanna take it on?
     

Click to expand...

Would love to but it wouuld interfere with my accordion lessons    

Click to expand...

Just make sure you've got your shirt on! 
Ouch!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 9, 2011)

It's only 20 past 8. I'm having breakfast. I logged on to catch up with the latest news and views from the the world of golf and now I have a mental image of Bobmac playing the accordian topless implanted in my brain. This forum (rolls eys, shakes head)...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

It's only 20 past 8. I'm having breakfast. I logged on to catch up with the latest news and views from the the world of golf and now I have a mental image of Bobmac playing the accordian topless implanted in my brain. This forum (rolls eys, shakes head)...
		
Click to expand...

Have a nice day


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 9, 2011)

It's only 20 past 8. I'm having breakfast. I logged on to catch up with the latest news and views from the the world of golf and now I have a mental image of Bobmac playing the accordian topless implanted in my brain. This forum (rolls eys, shakes head)...
		
Click to expand...

Have a nice day 








Click to expand...

It can only get better.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything to stop you nagging    

Click to expand...

Wanna take it on?
     

Click to expand...

Would love to but it wouuld interfere with my accordion lessons    

Click to expand...

We all thought you taught golf


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

We all thought you taught golf
		
Click to expand...

I do, but would rather learn the accordian than try and organise Smiffy and his chums


----------



## coolhand (Mar 9, 2011)

Apologies â€“ I must have misunderstood deadlines; I was working to the end of March. Iâ€™ll get a cheque in the post by the end of the week.


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 9, 2011)

New chequebook has arrived from the bank, so I'll get it in the post soonest.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Apologies â€“ I must have misunderstood deadlines; I was working to the end of March. Iâ€™ll get a cheque in the post by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

It was just a reminder! Another couple of weeks will be fine
  

Received some more deposits today. Thanks lads.....


* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00*


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2011)

cheque in the post today


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 11, 2011)

we all sorted now rob?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2011)

we all sorted now rob?
		
Click to expand...


Errrr.....Chris gave me Â£30.00 on Wednesday if that's what you mean Geezer?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2011)

One more received yesterday. Thanks Paul...


* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL*


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry Smiffy, I now can't make it.  Didn't realise the Mrs is off at the same time and we're off up north to her parents the day before.  Maybe the next one in the south.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry Smiffy, I now can't make it.  Didn't realise the Mrs is off at the same time and we're off up north to her parents the day before.  Maybe the next one in the south.
		
Click to expand...

Knob.


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 18, 2011)

Now now!  Tw@t!


----------



## coolhand (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheque for Â£55 finally in the post - sorry for the delay.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheque for Â£55 finally in the post - sorry for the delay.
		
Click to expand...

No problem!
Received yesterday, now looking like this...


* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL
    33 COOLHAND       PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2011)

One more received today.
Thanks Jan x


* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL
    33 COOLHAND       PAID IN FULL
    34 TEEGIRL        PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2011)

PM's have been sent to the last few remaining players who haven't sent me payment yet.
I must send payment to the club by the end of this month so would really appreciate a quick response, one way or t'other.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2011)

One more received today.
Thanks Swinger!

* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL
    33 COOLHAND       PAID IN FULL
    34 TEEGIRL        PAID IN FULL
    35 SWINGER        PAID IN FULL*


----------



## Swinger (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad you got it ok. 

Looking forward to the day, should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2011)

Two more deposits received today.....

* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL
    33 COOLHAND       PAID IN FULL
    34 TEEGIRL        PAID IN FULL
    35 SWINGER        PAID IN FULL
    36 HAPLESSHACKER  PAID IN FULL
    37 IAN DAWSON     PAID IN FULL*


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 12, 2011)

Ta for that Smiffy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2011)

Smiffy - PM your address and I'll send the cheque this week


----------



## Leftie (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on H.  Keep up  

It's on the very first post of this thread


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2011)

Smiffy - PM your address and I'll send the cheque this week
		
Click to expand...





			It's on the very first post of this thread
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2011)

Smiffy - PM your address and I'll send the cheque this week
		
Click to expand...

Just send it to:
NOB
Bexhill on Sea 

and it'll get there OK.......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2011)

* 1 PIEMAN         PAID IN FULL   
    2 LEFTIE         PAID IN FULL
    3 IMURG          PAID IN FULL
    4 CROW           DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    5 MOONRAKER      PAID IN FULL
    6 ROB2           PAID IN FULL
    7 HOMER          DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    8 MURPHTHEMOG    DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    9 TXL            PAID IN FULL
    10 JAMMYDODGER    PAID IN FULL
    11 AZTECS27       PAID IN FULL
    12 RICHART        PAID IN FULL
    13 JEREMY CAVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    14 GEOFF REEVE (G)PAID IN FULL
    15 LEE YATES (G)  PAID IN FULL
    16 SAWTOOTH       PAID IN FULL
    17 SCIENCE BOY    PAID IN FULL
    18 FULL THROTTLE  PAID IN FULL
    19 RICKG          PAID IN FULL
    20 SMIFFY         PAID IN FULL
    21 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE PAID IN FULL
    22 POKERJOKE      PAID IN FULL
    23 FUNKYFRED      PAID IN FULL
    24 GOLFMMAD       PAID IN FULL
    25 MASHIENIBLICK  DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    26 RICHARDC       PAID IN FULL
    27 SEV112         PAID IN FULL
    28 LOSTTHEPLOT    PAID IN FULL
    29 ODDSOCKS       PAID Â£30.00(CASH) BALANCE 25.00
    30 SyR            PAID IN FULL
    31 ZNUFFZZ        DEPOSIT PAID BALANCE 35.00
    32 PN-WOKINGHAM   PAID IN FULL
    33 COOLHAND       PAID IN FULL
    34 TEEGIRL        PAID IN FULL
    35 SWINGER        PAID IN FULL
    36 HAPLESSHACKER  PAID IN FULL
    37 IAN DAWSON     PAID IN FULL
    38 BOBMAC         PAID IN FULL (25.00)*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2011)

Balance will be in the post on payday next Thursday


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a word of "advice" to everybody that I am banking the cheques that I have received tomorrow....


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a word of "advice" to everybody that I am banking the cheques that I have received tomorrow....
   

Click to expand...

Bugger.
No more food till pay day


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 25, 2011)

Smiffy, when do you need the balance by? Was planning to send beginning of May.


----------



## sev112 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bugger.
No more food till pay day 

Click to expand...

Is that when the trillion yen cheque appears from China


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a word of "advice" to everybody that I am banking the cheques that I have received tomorrow....
   

Click to expand...

Bugger.
No more food till pay day 

Click to expand...

Dont worry bob ive been touting the v easy round waltham golf club. 3 members and locals expressed an intrest at the driving range. if u get any orders from grimsby in the comin weeks its cos of me


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2011)

ive been touting the v easy round waltham golf club. 3 members and locals expressed an intrest at the driving range. if u get any orders from grimsby in the comin weeks its cos of me
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2011)

Smiffy, when do you need the balance by? Was planning to send beginning of May.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be asking for it around mid May Mashie


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 26, 2011)

Smiffy, when do you need the balance by? Was planning to send beginning of May.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be asking for it around mid May Mashie


Click to expand...

Cheers


----------

